# 2014 World Standardbred Horse Show



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

We have finished the show bill..and started work on the entry forms

125 classes for Standardbreds and over 70 Open classes (for those not lucky enough to own a Standardbred!:wink

PM me for more information!


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Entry Form is ready!

PM me for a copy!

Classes for everyone..Contesting to Dressage!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

This sounds like a blast!! I'm a ways away and my girl was just started under saddle a month ago. But maybe next year


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

There is still time to make plans to join us in Sunbury Ohio for this wonderful celebration of the Standardbred!


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

One Week....Looks to be a great show this year!


----------

